

Show HN: San Francisco NYE 2013 Guide (Feedback Please) - martinshen

Just pushed out one of our first guides. Let me know what you guys think.<p>http://www.UpOut.com/sf/san-francisco-new-years-2013-event-guide<p>We also moved our service's search engine. Try it out!<p>I'll be on and would love some feedback
======
martinshen
Clickable --> [http://www.UpOut.com/sf/san-francisco-new-
years-2013-event-g...](http://www.UpOut.com/sf/san-francisco-new-
years-2013-event-guide)

